# Emerald Corys



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello:
I have a 90 gal display tank. I have 3 nickle size Angels. A few nights ago I bought 5 Emerald Corys. The store had a heck of a time with one of them getting stuck in the net. While in my tank, they were pretty much spastic. Swimming all over up and down. I noticed a few of them had fungus on the tips of their front fins, one of them was much worse than the others. I dosed the tank with Coppersafe and waited about a day and a half. I decided to take the worst looking one out and put him in with my guppies which have a small abount of salt in their tank. He was dead by morning. I set up a small bio-wheel tank with just a handul of gravel in it and put all the Corys in it last night. They are very calm and peaceful. 
I guess my main question is, how are Emerald Corys suppose to act? My Nitrates were about 20 in my main tank. I just did a 35% water change in that one. The Angels look and act fine. I think the Cory that died was the one they got stuck in the net.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning bae...

If you acclaimated the Corys to your tank properly, then they should be fine. A little standard aquarium salt is beneficial for tropical fish in general, I think. So, the salt obviously calmed them a little. Corys are extremely active fish anyway. I keep several different kinds with my Fancy Guppies too.

I've never used chemicals in my tanks, so I can't say what effect the copper stuff will have on the fish. Your nitrates are fine at 20 ppm. 

I'd leave the Corys in the separate tank for a couple of weeks, to see how they do. I'd also start an aggressive water change schedule, change half the tank water every couple of days and raise the temperature in that tank to about 82 degrees over a 48 hour period for the two weeks too. In addition, I'd add a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt to every five gallons of your water change water. Salt is a good, standard tonic for tropical fish.

If there's anything wrong with the Corys, a little warmth and a lot of very clean water should help.

B


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks B!
They seem to be doing better since I took them out of the 90 gal. I've been working a lot lately and have the next two days off, so I will be able to spend a lot of time checking levels and such. I think the one that died is the one that got stuck in the net when they were scooping them out at the store. I was actually looking at other fish while she was doing it and by the time I figured out what was going on, she had gotten her manager to help her get him unstuck. I should have refused that fish. My bad...
Thanks, again, for your comment and the little extra knowledge.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is why it is always best to have a quarantine tank to hold new fish for a couple of weeks. That way it doesn't infect the entire tank. Easier to treat in a smaller quarantine tank too.


----------

